

Uploading Gone in a Flash with Flash 10 - qhoxie
http://www.centernetworks.com/flash-10-uploading-swfupload

======
swombat
Please note this is only a problem if you're trying to prompt the upload from
outside of Flash, or without a user action to cause the prompt to appear.

For Flex applications that have an upload button, for example, this should not
be an issue. As long as the upload prompt is called from within a user-
generated event (i.e. the user actually clicked on something, which raised an
event, which ended up arriving at your code), this will not interfere.

Also, this has been well-known for some time.

~~~
callmeed
Good to know. Our Rails app uses a Flex uploader.

------
callmeed
Thanks for posting this–this is actually huge for us because we use Flash-
based bulk upload tools in all our apps.

~~~
hendler
Us too. You might be interested in this work though:
<http://swfupload.org/forum/generaldiscussion/790?page=1>

Another reason we use this - we use PHP, so we'd also have to use Ruby or Perl
to do progress bars.

~~~
callmeed
Ah, nice. We use SWFupload in our PHP apps and a different Flex uploader in
our Rails app. Not sure if the Flex uploader is affected by Flash 10. I'll
have to check it out.

------
bobfunk
The new YUI release now includes a flash uploader that works with Flash 10.

Can be used in two ways: Either you configure a sprite that the flash uses to
show the button, and the user clicks on the flash button, or the flash inserts
itself as a transparent overlay on top of the existing upload button.

Works well, though getting express install to work with the YUI script takes a
bit of hacking...

------
nielsww
Does this impact the FileReference object which we use for uploading?

